# materials for homemade push pole



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

your location?
i deal with max on a regular basis, 1.25" od / .125" wall thickness will work great on a pole up to 17' long..


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

My tubes were not strait. They said it was normal. I sent them back. 

FYI


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

the tubes are designed for antenna masts - not push poles.
the work great as an economy pole, ive built and sold over 150 poles from these tubes and about 1% have flaws /leaks etc.. ive used mine for almost 5 years now and had to fixed one leak in it from abuse...
-shipping will get you on a 8' box / oversized 70lb. rate. :-/
whats your budget?


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

Im in Tallahassee. Just looking to upgrade from my 16ft closet rod PP. It works great but after a few years it is getting to much flex in it. Plus it fell off the boat on the way home so now I have to replace it


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Looking to put together a cheap PP for my duck/inshore skiff. I came across this site
> 
> http://www.mgs4u.com/fiberglass-tube-rod.htm
> 
> ...



I'd use 1.25" OD tubes so it will fit all the push pole holders. As for thickness Google Euler colum buckeling analysis, do the calcs then add a safety factor of 4. I'd say an average man can Push about 100lbs tops.


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

Also how long should the ferrule be to connect the two 8ft sections?


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Im in Tallahassee. Just looking to upgrade from my 16ft closet rod PP. It works great but after a few years it is getting to much flex in it. Plus it fell off the boat on the way home so now I have to replace it



Hi marshnole. I'm in Tallahassee too. I can hook you up with some 1"-1.5" diameter bamboo for free. I use  a bamboo pole on my boat and it works great. More than strong enough, floats, weighs nothing, cost nothing and you can cut them to any length you like. Let me know if you're interested and I'll show you the secret bamboo forest here in Tally. Are you a student at FSU? Where do you like to take the boat out?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Also how long should the ferrule be to connect the two 8ft sections?


you can buy their 1" od tube to sleeve inside the 1.25" od @ 32" long total will work fine.
--you can use more of it to stiffen the pole up more, but not needed.
--this will also make it gain some weight.


----------



## mrbearhunt (Feb 5, 2013)

A friend got a fiberglass pole volt from the local collage womens track team, seems they get new ones pretty often. It's 13' 6" I'm going to extend it with a second one to make it 18' for my 13' Gheenoe, it's hollow and very light.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

> > Im in Tallahassee. Just looking to upgrade from my 16ft closet rod PP. It works great but after a few years it is getting to much flex in it. Plus it fell off the boat on the way home so now I have to replace it
> 
> 
> 
> Hi marshnole. I'm in Tallahassee too. I can hook you up with some 1"-1.5" diameter bamboo for free. I use  a bamboo pole on my boat and it works great. More than strong enough, floats, weighs nothing, cost nothing and you can cut them to any length you like. Let me know if you're interested and I'll show you the secret bamboo forest here in Tally. Are you a student at FSU? Where do you like to take the boat out?


I'm in Tally too, where is this bamboo you speak of


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the offer on the bamboo! 

but I think I am going to go with something a bit more permanent. Im not a student, I work in the area. I usually fish east of saint marks and sometimes around Piney Isl.

I appreciate all the advice from everyone.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> > Looking to put together a cheap PP for my duck/inshore skiff. I came across this site
> >
> > http://www.mgs4u.com/fiberglass-tube-rod.htm
> >
> ...


Just make sure you account for the continuum transfunctioner when calculating your moment of inertia.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Marshnole - if you are not in a hurry - I have to come to Tally in a few weeks and I could bring a pole from anytide if you buy one - save you shipping.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

> > > Im in Tallahassee. Just looking to upgrade from my 16ft closet rod PP. It works great but after a few years it is getting to much flex in it. Plus it fell off the boat on the way home so now I have to replace it
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Hi ced0412. My secret bamboo stash is sort of hidden in plain sight. It's right off of Capital Circle. I can PM the exact locale if you like.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Just make sure you account for the continuum transfunctioner when calculating your moment of inertia.
[/quote]


HA! HA! HA! Thats funny... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Checked the classifieds. My first "real"pole was glass moonlighter. I picked it up used for $100. It had alum tip and foot on it. I used for years on two different boats. It was a bit flexy. But pretty dang light. Ended up letting it go with the boat. Then I found another Stiffy glass one for $160. It was pretty heavy. They do pop up in FL regularly. I did the closet rod thing for a while myself. I put one of those folding mud foots on it. It worked great in the muddy back waters. I screwed up one day. And picked up my buds Stiffy carbon. Never do that if you can help it.  I have TFO carbon now. The 56" sections are $60. And the ferrules are just $10. Feet and tips vary with style. Its not a bad pole for the money. If you can swing a little more cash. How tall is your platform on your boat? Is 16' just too short for ya?

Anytide
What are you getting for yours complete with ferrules and tip/foot? Got a bud that may be interested in one. He is on the hunt for a new Noe.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

$140.00 shipped /complete.
you get one(1) free replacement---which means send back the ends and i'll reuse them on another new set of tubes and ship back..


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

ducknut - appreciate the offer but I think me and a few buddies are just going to buy the materials and put together our own. Thanks


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

do yourself a favor and look at these... i bought a bag of 12 poles from them and made a push pole for my duck boat and i will say they make a jam up push pole. i think i had found some with free shipping tho.. but dig around ebay and search for them... my buddy made one also and foam filled it so it would float

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Military-Camo-Camouflage-Net-Support-System-12-Fiberglass-poles-/290901674706?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bb174ad2#ht_408wt_1383


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> do yourself a favor and look at these... i bought a bag of 12 poles from them and made a push pole for my duck boat and i will say they make a jam up push pole. i think i had found some with free shipping tho.. but dig around ebay and search for them... my buddy made one also and foam filled it so it would float
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Military-Camo-Camouflage-Net-Support-System-12-Fiberglass-poles-/290901674706?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bb174ad2#ht_408wt_1383


HEAVY..........


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

2.5lbs per 4'

20' = 12.5lbs

Holy crap - I'll just get out and push.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I got a mangrove for a great price. 

Uptown Angler in New Orleans can get it.


----------

